# Health Silliness



## Frisson Messenger (Mar 8, 2013)

Let's wind down and joke/troll over the field of health.


----------



## Frisson Messenger (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

And this is why God invented Spanx. :tongue:


----------



## purposive (Jun 4, 2013)

Frisson Messenger said:


>


That is pure class.


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

* *


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Frisson Messenger (Mar 8, 2013)

how about a little dark humor? Anyone ever play Resident Evil?

Wesker Brothers


----------



## Frisson Messenger (Mar 8, 2013)

For those of you who have played Wii Fit, play video games or practice Yoga





don't open image until after you've seen the video


* *


----------



## elpis (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Crap! Too small, sorry!


----------



## Frisson Messenger (Mar 8, 2013)

Dear God...


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Husgark (Nov 14, 2012)

How about some radioactive chocolate:







Or radioactive skin cream:








Or even radioactive toothpaste:


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

The manliest workout: 
* *


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

@Sun Lips, that cracked me up. Yep, I'm the type of chick giving the middle finger over there.

Also Amelie! Love your sig. My favorite movie of all time.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Agley (Aug 20, 2013)

Fresh fruit and fruit juices good diet and like fresh vegetables in our daily menu
for keep good health and get nutrition.Some tips here for keep good health because
health is wealth...
Don't smoke
Control your weight
Exercise regularly
Proper sleep
Smiling...


----------

